# Some of my lizards



## Birdfly

My Ackies, _Varanus a brachyurus_:


----------



## Birdfly

My _Varanus glauerti_ (Kimberly rock monitors)


























Were they live


----------



## Birdfly

My Hooded lizards _Chlamydosaurus kingii_


----------



## Birdfly

Some wild shots of our common lizard _Lacerta vivipera_


----------



## Rick

Great pics. Love their home too.


----------



## Andrew

WOW! Great looking animals, awesome enclosure. I'm envious.


----------



## robo mantis

Nice lizards!!!


----------



## king_frog

Their home is huge! Where is it, Did you like convert a small room for it lol?


----------



## Birdfly

Cheers guys, nah this cage is in my front/reptile room

started of like this;


----------



## Mantida

Birdfly, that is simply amazing! How long did it take you to make?


----------



## Birdfly

Cheers, It took about 2 weeks on and off


----------



## Gurd

Nice collection you have got Gary  

Great enclosure you have made there mate


----------



## Mantida

Hey Birdfly,

It looks like the rocks are made of styrofoam, but in the last pic they really look like slabs of stone. Did you spray some hardening thing on the styrofoam to make it seem more realistic?

And do you have some side door to get your lizards and their prey in and out of the cage?


----------



## Birdfly

Yeah, i used polystyrene, painted with a mixture of cement/cement colouring, sand, peat, soil, pva glue etc.

I have two side doors on the left, upper and lower and the main glass comes out fairly easily for major cleans and furnature moves etc


----------



## macro junkie

whats the plumbing pipes for..u got a water fall?


----------



## Birdfly

Not for water but for pumping heated air into the container, i have a little computer cooling fan taped to the bottom that pumps fresh warm air in to it on a timer


----------



## Birdfly

My female Varanus a brachyurus looked very fat or very gravid two nights ago, luckily it was the latter:






Because the following morning she looked like she'd been on a 12 hour crash diet:






This was why  






Not bad for her first clutch B)


----------



## Gurd

Congrats mate  

Are they fertile?


----------



## Birdfly

I can only hope so, several good bunk ups a day, they should be :lol:


----------



## Birdfly

108 days later it seems that at least 3 were fertile (could have been worse on her first clutch)






















and another just piping


----------



## Birdfly

I lost one, it slit the egg but never broke through and suffocated  






But the first two are out and about.





















four more to go, hopefully


----------



## Birdfly




----------



## spawn

Birdfly, I love the monitors! They look so full of life. How big will they get?

I've always wanted to get into monitors, but I don't have the space for one of those 3'-4' adults. Are there any that get to maybe 30 cm - 40 cm or less full grown?


----------



## Birdfly

Thanks, my adults are no more than 44cm, they seem to have stopped growing lengthwise now.

These are _Varanus acanthurus brachyurus_ yellow ridge/spiny tailed monitors, they are reported to reach 70 cm but this is more applicable to _Varanus a acanthurus_ the red ridge/spiny tailed monitor.

Yellows are reported to often stop growing around the 14 to 16 inch mark.

There are a few species of the Odatria (Australian dwarf monitors) that stay under the 40 cm mark.

I have had the last ones hatch out last night and today on coming home from work, here are some more recent photos  

This one emerged last night, the 4th one:











This little one is running with the others right now.

This, the last one is getting ready, the 5th, but is out now:











Heres one of the first in close up:


----------



## Guest_birdfly_*

Did i mention she layed another five the day after the first ones hatched?


----------



## Birdfly

:lol: gunna end up over run with these things:


----------



## Mantis_Whisper

Birdfly said:


> :lol: gunna end up over run with these things:


I love the looks on thier faces. Kinda like oh s*** he caught us!


----------



## MANTIS DUDE

Since I live in florida, we have a very large population of anoles lol. I like to catch dozens of the of them and let em crawl all over me! I always let em go though. Actualy just recantly thanks to the over grown poulation of iguanas down here we had a 3 footer living in our back yard! I named him edward pumpcan peach, cause his favorite foods were obviosly the pumpkin leaves and peaches growing in the garden, lol. He also realy loved pooping and swiming in our pool. After a few weeks we got kinda sick of him, so we picked him up and put him into a cage, and drove him of to a far away park with lots of woods and water and let him free. We filmed the whole thing, and ill probably post it soon.


----------



## MANTIS DUDE

Arent moniters very sociol lizards?


----------



## pedro92

Great lizards. Nice pics.


----------



## Birdfly

Cheers guys, yeah some monitors, like these are very social, others are not unless its the breeding season were they can be a little more tolerant


----------



## Birdfly

I was bitten whilst this photo was being taken :lol: have you seen their canines they are almost vampiric.


----------



## mantidsandgeckos

beautiful frilled lizards!do they eat like chameleons or do they bite their prey?


----------



## Birdfly

Hi, The tongue is used exactly the same way as a chameleons but its only a fraction of the length, its basically just to pick prey up from close quarters and transfer it to the jaws were its properly mullered, the picture were its tongue is out is nearly at its maximum


----------



## collinchang635

Cool animals. Always wanted to get a lizard of some sort.


----------



## idolomantis

yeah me too, but i'm hoping to get one these months.

I like the 3rd picture, so like: dammit can't reach that!!!


----------



## Birdfly

Its all go here at the moment, first to pip:


----------



## Birdfly

and the rest shortly followed :






One of the neonates out and basking:


----------

